# Peep sight help. .



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

So I am hunting my girlfriend's property in fayette county, and I think the hogs are becoming a problem... I enjoy shooting hogs as well as eating them. So my question is, in order to bow hunt after dark, what can I do to see my peep sight. I drew my bow back in the pop up thursday just before daylight, and couldnt find my peep very easy. These hogs are healthy.























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Shoot instinctive. Peep useless after dark....

Lil practice and it will come to you.

If you must rely on peep get lighted sights, the largest aperture peep you can find, and a light on end of bow (or on your target shooting area). 

But i think you will find shooting instinctive is much faster and more consistent than trying to find sight picture with peep and lights.....


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Steve, I have shot instinctively/traditional all my life....may just readjust to that.....remind me to show you some goose hunting photos with my recurve.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Very cool. We hunted geese with our bows in college. Did well actually.

I never changed anything on my bow. It stayed set up with peep and sighted in etc. Just when it got dark
I aimed differently.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Normally when you anchor properly, you will be looking though the peep. The pins are the problem, not the peep. If fiber optics don't have enough light to show up, you can add a tiny light to the pins area with a hearing aid battery or a pin that has a lighted tip.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*thk u*



Whitebassfisher said:


> Normally when you anchor properly, you will be looking though the peep. The pins are the problem, not the peep. If fiber optics don't have enough light to show up, you can add a tiny light to the pins area with a hearing aid battery or a pin that has a lighted tip.


peeps are not a problem after dark, just need the light which is common on a lot of the sites these days. i'd do this before crippling an animal. the vital are a smaller target on pigs vs deer.

must be nice, living the dream, got a beautiful girl, and she has land to boot. :texasflag


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If you're pins are lit you can see your peepsight and the pins.

TH


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

In the dark seeing lighted pins thru the peep is easy. That is not the problem. It is then trying to see anything of your target. It just doesnt work well in the dark on a dark animal and especially a herd of dark animals trying to pick a spot.. Not enough light to gather to make a good shot. Instinctive was always so much more efficient for me.

Unless it is full moon or lighted feeder area.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is a peep sight I came across.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

tommy261 said:


> So I am hunting my girlfriend's property in fayette county, and I think the hogs are becoming a problem... I enjoy shooting hogs as well as eating them. So my question is, in order to bow hunt after dark, what can I do to see my peep sight. I drew my bow back in the pop up thursday just before daylight, and couldnt find my peep very easy. These hogs are healthy. https://uploads.tapatalk-
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*



NOFNSUZIES said:


> If you are like me, it's not necessarily your peep, but finding your pin housing on your site that is making night shooting more difficult. I found this light(link below) that I mounted on my riser and aimed it at my site housing and it worked perfectly. Eventually, I shot enough at night where I could shoot with just my pin lights, but it took me a while and a lot of practice to get there.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KK983A/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I agree with what sgrem said also... a black or dark colored pig against a thick woodline or dark background on a new moon is going to make for a tricky shot no matter what method you use. Good luck. Post your results.


have you gotten the one that destroyed the tree in your avatar. :texasflag


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> In the dark seeing lighted pins thru the peep is easy. That is not the problem. It is then trying to see anything of your target.


If you can't see your target clearly then to take the shot isn't ethical. No one should shoot at anything unless they can "see" it and if you can see it you can kill it with lighted pins and a peep sight. I've done it too many times.

TH


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

First its a must to shoot with BOTH eyes open! I'm guessing your peep is lined up without you having to adjust head to peep. if so forget about trying to find peep...you should be looking thru it....just look for pin and let it fly. Shooting with both eyes open will get you 15 minutes more hunting time with no light and you will be able to see arrow flight in good light. The second biggest deer I have had in front of me @ 17 yards I had to watch walk off because I couldn't focus on peep, pins and target at the same time, find one and the others gone. I talked with several folks and the first reply from all was BOTH EYES OPEN, second was forget about the peep "its there". This happened to me about 30 years ago BUT I can still see it and it still haunts me to this day....he was a dandy.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I used a small red LED head light that had a pivot bracket so I angle it down to illuminate my peep sight. They also make glow in the dark peeps. I have a lighted sight, it is useless at night. The pins light up so bright you cannot see your target. Lighted sight is best for twilight conditions like just before sunrise and just after sunset. You can use a kisser button or the new Bowmar nose button as an anchor point reference. If your button and peep are lined up properly and your anchor point is consistent, you should be good to go. Most importantly, you need to practice shooting at night before you go hunt. It is a very different feeling.


----------

